# new member



## fuyugoshi (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi

Mi name is Alfredo, I practice Okinawa goju ryu. Happy to be here.


----------



## Drac (Mar 6, 2008)

Gretings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## ackks10 (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello Alfredo, welcome and have a great ride:lol2:


----------



## arnisador (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome! I studied that for a while, many years ago.


----------



## Kacey (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## morph4me (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello Alfredo, welcome to MT


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello Alfredo and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome to MT, Alfredo!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Alfredo and welcome to MT.


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 7, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Jack Meower (Mar 8, 2008)

Greetings!


----------



## MJS (Mar 8, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------

